# New versus established



## fgreen (Feb 14, 2013)

I f a patient comes in for Family Plannig services as a new patient and has been to the same location for Primary Care or Pediatric services, is she considered New or Established?

This is for a multispecialty facilty, same location, same tax id.  We have Pediatric, Primary Care, Dental and Family Plannign departments.

Thanks all!


----------



## tcoder5 (Mar 25, 2013)

*New vs Established*

This would be an established pt visit if the pt is returning within 3 years.  Same tax id.


----------



## MnTwins29 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Specialty?*

What is the specialty of the provider providing "Family Planning?"   If it is the PCP who the patient has seen, then yes, this would be an established patient.  But if this is an OB/GYN who has not seen the patient before, she would be a new patient as this is a different speciality within the same practice.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Mar 27, 2013)

MnTwins29 said:


> What is the specialty of the provider providing "Family Planning?"   If it is the PCP who the patient has seen, then yes, this would be an established patient.  But if this is an OB/GYN who has not seen the patient before, she would be a new patient as this is a different speciality within the same practice.



And Im wondering if this is Medicare because they have a different set of rules for this then CPT.


----------

